# Summer music festivals and or concerts 2014



## ScottySkis (May 28, 2014)

http://www.bethelwoodscenter.org/events/detail/santana
I want to go this but I also want to go to Hunter Jam   maybe I  Cant afford to do both.do Sat at hunter mountain Jam
*Santana*
Jun 15 , 2014                                                          Venue
*The Corazón Tour*


                                                                                       For forty years and as many albums later, Santana has sold  more than 100 million records and reached more than 100 million fans at  concerts worldwide. To date, Santana has won ten GRAMMY ® Awards and  three Latin GRAMMY ® Awards.  He won a record-tying nine GRAMMYs for a  single project for 1999's Supernatural (including Album of the Year and  Record of the Year for "Smooth"). He has also received the Billboard  Century Award (1996), was ushered into theRock and Roll Hall of Fame  (1998), and received the Billboard Latin Music Awards' Lifetime  Achievement honor (2009).  Among many other honors, Carlos Santana has  also been cited by Rolling Stone as #15 on their list of the "100  Greatest Guitarists of All Time." Celebrating the chart debut of Guitar  Heaven (Arista) in 2010, Santana joined the ranks of the Rolling Stones  as the only musical act in chart history to score at least one Top 10  album in every decade beginning with the 1960s. On December 8th, Carlos  Santana was the recipient of the 2013 Kennedy Center Honors Award.
  Santana's latest release, CORAZÓN (RCA/Sony Latin Iberia) is due out  on May 6, 2014, and is a collaborative effort with the biggest names in  Latin Music including Chocquibtown, Gloria Estefan, Juanes, Miguel, Niña  Pastori, Pitbull, Soledad, Diego Torres, Samuel Rosa of Skank, and  more. The first single "La Flaca," features multi-platinum recording  artist Juanes; the second single "Saideira" features Samuel Rosa of  Brazilian rock band Skank. Both singles are available now. HBO Latino  and HBO Latin America will broadcast CORAZÓN, LIVE FROM MEXICO: LIVE IT  TO BELIEVE IT, a once-in-a-lifetime concert event filmed in Guadalajara,  Mexico (in Santana's native state of Jalisco) last December featuring  many of the artists on the album. The concert is scheduled to debut on  the HBO networks on May 3.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 28, 2014)

http://mountainjam.com/


----------



## ScottySkis (May 28, 2014)

http://www.thepeachmusicfestival.com/

http://thepeachmusicfestival.com/index.php/tickets


----------



## ScottySkis (May 28, 2014)

http://gatheringofthevibes.com/


----------



## crank (May 28, 2014)

I'm going to Mtn Jam and Vibes.  Who all is attending what?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2014)

Unfortunately, no summer festivals for me.  Probably go to Wormtown in the fall.

I am seeing Widespread in Boston in a couple of weeks though.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 28, 2014)

crank said:


> I'm going to Mtn Jam and Vibes.  Who all is attending what?



I due one day at MTn jam most likely. Think I skip Vibes this year.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 28, 2014)

http://artistecard.com/evilgiraffesonmars

_*Simply put, Evil Giraffes on Mars are the best (or worst)  band that you (or someone else) have ever heard (or not heard). But we  are a band nonetheless, and one guy did say we were "awesome" once. Let  it be known, now and forever, that his comment was completely  unprovoked! We can't even imagine what he would have said had we been  fishing for compliments... Regardless, we are known in small circles for  our genre bending sensibilities, fueled by a deep respect for all  things musical. Combining elements of jazz, rock, funk, punk, hip hop,  classical, world beat, and a love of tasty sandwiches, we have created a  new beast! An Evil Giraffe!! Lock your doors, hide your daughters and  finish your cold cuts!


Our first album, Cydonia, was released  to critical acclaim by those critics who chose to criticize it.  An  independent release, Cydonia has caught the attention of more than a few  well to do scenesters and adventurous listeners.  Allmusic.com  awarded it 4 stars, noting "knotty unison lines, passionate soloing and  powerhouse drumming, and a great sense of group dynamics within any  given piece. Overall, a pretty impressive debut album."  We've even been  compare to "Vince Guaraldi trapped in a high concept B movie" by the Geekdads over at Wired.    Additionally, those whose genre bending sensibilities match our own have noted that EGOM is a band that "could do well at both progressive jazz clubs and *_


----------



## ScottySkis (May 28, 2014)

http://www.brooklynbowl.com/event/547031-headcount-10th-anniversary-brooklyn/

*eadCount 10th Anniversary Benefit Concert and Mountain Jam Kickoff Party presented by Qello Feat. Bob Weir & RatDog*

*With  Special Guests, Eric Krasno (Lettuce, SOULIVE), Marc Brownstein (The  Disco Biscuits), Brendan Bayliss (Umphrey's McGee), Ryan Zoidis &  Eric Bloom (Lettuce Horns), more to be announced*

*Wed, June  4, 2014*

*Doors: 7:00 pm / Show: 8:30 pm*

*$85 (GA), $200 (VIP), $5000 (Benefactor Lane)*


----------



## dlague (May 28, 2014)

This seems to be interesting!  *Jeezum Crow Festival*

http://www.jaypeakresort.com/things-to-do/events/jeezumcrow-festival#.U4ZBJihdy6N


----------



## mriceyman (May 29, 2014)

Ill have set ups at mtn jam and taste of country but i wont be there for the event.. Ill be in the city at govenors ball


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 18, 2014)

My little home town of Marshfield, MA has one of the best surf shops on the planet.  Levitate Surf Shop was first opened by my friend Bob Pollard in 2003.  And it literally changed the town.  Bob gave so much to struggling kids in this town who needed something to identify with.  He brought them skateboarding, surfing, and a sense of responsibility for themselves and their community.  He was a friend, father figure, and guru to kids who needed it.  He died unexpectedly in 2006.  

His wife tried to manage the business.  And with the support of the community she managed it for a while.  But then it was too much and she had to sell.  The new owner was (is) a good guy and a solid surfer.  A BS lawsuit forced him to give up the name (Bob never bothered with checking for copyrights) and it became 'Luminate'.  This was hurt a lot of people who had a soulful connection to the brand and the memory of Bob.  Last year, through some wrangling, the name 'Levitate' was regained.  

Levitate is a surf shop and an ad hoc community center.  As proof of that they pulled off a huge music festival in town last year.  The 2nd annual bash this year has a long lineup of great local bands and is headlined by *Steel Pulse!!! *and *Donovan Frankenreiter!!  *in MARSHFIELD!   wow.

For those of us in town it's a weekend, not just a night.  It's the beach and music and community.  If anybody ends up in our little town for this event PM me.  It will be a blast.  http://www.levitatemusicfestival.com/



PS: A great article about Bob from NESurf  http://www.nesurf.com/blog/item/534-bob-pollard-remembered


----------



## octopus (Jun 19, 2014)

i think the frendly gathering in vt is happening soon


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jun 19, 2014)

i read that mountain jam was one big bust this year, complete with undercover cops in the crowd, an onsite jail and courtroom...sounds like fun


----------



## dlague (Jun 19, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> My little home town of Marshfield, MA has one of the best surf shops on the planet.  Levitate Surf Shop was first opened by my friend Bob Pollard in 2003.  And it literally changed the town.  Bob gave so much to struggling kids in this town who needed something to identify with.  He brought them skateboarding, surfing, and a sense of responsibility for themselves and their community.  He was a friend, father figure, and guru to kids who needed it.  He died unexpectedly in 2006.
> 
> His wife tried to manage the business.  And with the support of the community she managed it for a while.  But then it was too much and she had to sell.  The new owner was (is) a good guy and a solid surfer.  A BS lawsuit forced him to give up the name (Bob never bothered with checking for copyrights) and it became 'Luminate'.  This was hurt a lot of people who had a soulful connection to the brand and the memory of Bob.  Last year, through some wrangling, the name 'Levitate' was regained.
> 
> ...



This sounds like a fun time!  Currently working on a group to come down there for the day!


----------



## Geoff (Jun 19, 2014)

My town has a concert with a different local/regional band every Wednesday night at the town beach on the harbor.   I usually anchor off the beach in the catboat with some friends and listen to the music while doing a picnic dinner.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 19, 2014)

Santana at Btehle wooods last weekend was fun he still rocks on guitar. I sure i saw people using mj thwir and no one got arrsstrd.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Unfortunately, no summer festivals for me.  Probably go to Wormtown in the fall.
> 
> I am seeing Widespread in Boston in a couple of weeks though.



Fun time.  I'd give it a solid B is far as Panic shows go.  Well played, but no real fireworks.  

Tonight's show in Cleveland than I'm streaming is smoking


----------



## crank (Jun 19, 2014)

spring_mountain_high said:


> i read that mountain jam was one big bust this year, complete with undercover cops in the crowd, an onsite jail and courtroom...sounds like fun



Can't say I saw any of that, but I will say the time was always 4:40 at Mtn Jam.  Tedeschi Trucks, Rat Dog, Government Mule and the Allman Brothers were all just freaking great this year.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 19, 2014)

I streamed some of Mountain Jam this year and the performances were great.

That said, I've got friends who have been going for years who no longer go.  Friends who are older and don't even party with illegal substances.  The police presence at that festival gets worse and worse year by year and they've grown tired of the bullshit. Court right on site to drag people to and fine them for smoking a joint?   Police with drug sniffing dogs searching the campgrounds? Yeah, no thanks.  There is no other music festival out there today with such a gestapo attitude by the local authorities looking to make a money grab as there is at Mountain Jam.

Truthfully, I don't have a lot of respect for the bands that continue to perform at that fest given what goes on there police wise.  There are plenty of other festivals and welcoming communities that don't do the shit they do at Hunter.


----------



## mriceyman (Jun 20, 2014)

I agree.. They had a checkpoint off of exit 20 and they were questioning every car that got if the exit. And it didnt get any better inside. I do festivals all over and mj is the worst with cops. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## crank (Jun 20, 2014)

HMM.  There were no police at all inside the festival,(Mtn jam) other than a few standing just inside the entrance.  I did not visit the camping areas as we rented a house.  People were smoking openly and everywhere.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 20, 2014)

and they got lucky, over 60 others did not

http://www.thedailymail.net/news/article_d5a9eea8-f0d6-11e3-ab97-001a4bcf887a.html

Two of my friends who no longer go made that decision because they were randomly stopped and had their back packs searched just trying to use the bathroom in a base lodge in the middle of the night because it was cold out and she didn't want to use a porta-potty.  They had nothing on them, but to just be randomly stopped and searched by police when trying to use a bathroom is absurd.


----------



## crank (Jun 20, 2014)

I never stay for late night.  Maybe it's a different scene then.  We use the lodge bathrooms all the time.  Funny what a familiar feeling I get when I walk into that lodge.  Been skiing Hunter off and on since I was 14... that is over 40 years ago now!  I think it is not legal for the police to randomly search someone like that - unless there is some fine print on the tickets saying ou are subject to such a thing?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 20, 2014)

You want to know something else that's not legal?  A judge making up an arbitrary fine for possession.

A few years back a buddy's friend had that experience.  She forgot she had a small amount of MJ in her purse.  She was searched entering the concert field, the MJ was found and she was hauled off to the judge right on site.  The judge said she could either get a lawyer and challenge the case or pay an on the spot fine and return to the festival.  She opted for the on the spot fine.  Judge asked her how much cash she had on her.  She said, "$180."  He fined her $160 and sent her on her way.

This kind of extortionary Tijuana law enforcement practice is commonplace at Mt. Jam.

Sam Cutler (former tour manager for the Rolling Stones) attended this year and had the following to say about it:

https://www.facebook.com/sam.cutler/posts/10204130888056305

I'm sure many folks had a great time and had zero issues with the police and or onsite security.  But, folks need to be aware of what goes on there before attending.  It's unlike any other festival in the Northeast in that regard.


----------



## crank (Jun 20, 2014)

Tijauna law enforcement sounds apt. We were stopped there once and had to shell out cash on the spot.  Maybe MTN jam should charge an extra 10 or 20 per ticket and pay the authorities off.  ai know a few folks who have had their stash confiscated at the entry , but nobody was charged or fined.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 20, 2014)

.......or maybe the promoters should consider moving the festival to a more welcoming community that doesn't have such crooked cops.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 24, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> .......or maybe the promoters should consider moving the festival to a more welcoming community that doesn't have such crooked cops.



Is their such a place in upstate NY? That why I like the Peach and Vibes the cops their know and see us smoking and know why they are their is not to stop pepple and give tickets for minor drugs.




[h=2]*VIP EXPERIENCE*[/h]  INCLUDES:
Access to the Concert
Private Gourmet Dinner
Access to Private Bar
Mixing with Musicians during the all day concert​     [h=2]*LAWN SEATS*[/h]  Early Bird Ticket: $20.00 per ticket
Day of Ticket: $25.00 per ticket
12 and under free
INCLUDES:
Access to the Concert
Food Vendors on site
Beer & Wine Vendors on site​
http://plattekill.com/events/roxfest-2014
This  is one day at Plattekill you don't want to miss!  -- Mark your  calendars for Saturday, September 27 as Roxfest2014 COMES TO  Plattekill!!  Gates open at 11:30am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











for  AN ENTIRE DAY of music on the mountain. Sponsored by GRLIC, a not-for  profit organization working to promote eduction in engineering, science,  technolongy and math in our small town community of Roxbury.  
 This will be a second annual event and looks to be BIGGER and BETTER for 2014.  
 For more detailed information and to reserve YOUR tickets *click here!*ematics, and innovation.








                                                                                                                                                                              Site Search                     




E-News 
 


         * Email          First Name          Last Name          Zip         * Lists                                     BIKERS
                  SKIERS* = Required Field
 










 - See more at: http://plattekill.com/events/roxfest-2014#sthash.4nA6yjDo.dpuf


----------



## crank (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeah cuz Bridgeport is such a cool town.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 24, 2014)

Bridgeport is a dump for sure, but the police definitely turn a blind eye at GOTV.  I think they realize the positive economic impact the festival has on the local community.  If they caused problems, Ken could just as easily go back to ILCC.


----------



## crank (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm saying Bridgeport is corrupt.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 24, 2014)

gotcha


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 6, 2014)

This is concert related 

http://www.bethelwoodscenter.org/events/detail/dalebell
 							[h=1]Woodstock: The Film That Was Almost Never Made[/h] 															[h=2]2014 Summer Speaker Series[/h] 													
  													 								Dale Bell, associate producer of _Woodstock_ (1970) and author of _Woodstock: An Inside Look at the Movie That Shook Up the World and Defined a Generation_, will discuss what it was like to document the Woodstock Music and Art Fair  as well as produce one of the top grossing documentaries in the world.  His discussion will lead guests to think about the impact of Woodstock  in the media and our daily lives. Come and enjoy an inside look with  Dale Bell before our film on the field presentation of _Woodstock, The Director's Cut_ later that evening!
  The Summer Speaker Series at The Museum at Bethel Woods is designed to complement and extend the scholarship
	
  in the museum galleries by presenting leading authorities in fields  related to the museum's permanent and special exhibits. These events  also allow for discussion among the audience members, allowing the  chance for visitors to make connections and share their thoughts about different subjects.

 						 						 							[h=3]Showings[/h] 							 								

 				Friday, August 15, 2014 									  --  5:30 PM 					Add to cal


----------



## crank (Aug 8, 2014)

Going to the Peach Festival in a couple of weeks.  Get a double shot of Allman Bros.headlining Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 8, 2014)

Went down to Bridgeport and caught the Saturday sets at the Vibes last weekend. Big day of music for sure! Kung Fu, Leftover Salmon, Rodrigo Y Gabriella, Dumpstafunk, Umphrey's McGee and Widespread Panic. Listened to the Disco Biscuits set on the way home. Good times and great music by all.


----------



## Edd (Aug 9, 2014)

I follow Gunstock on Twitter. They tweeted this photo from Soulfest, a religious based music festival happening now. Good pic.


----------



## crank (Aug 18, 2014)

Highly recommend the Peach Fest at Montage Mtn PA. Relaxed Vibe.  Kind of tough to get in and out of if you stay off site and don't pay extra for a parking pass.  What is really fun is hanging out at the water park (included in ticket price) while listing to music on the mushroom stage and watching all the hippies walking around.  

Lot's of Phisheads there for Trey.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 18, 2014)

crank said:


> Highly recommend the Peach Fest at Montage Mtn PA. Relaxed Vibe.  Kind of tough to get in and out of if you stay off site and don't pay extra for a parking pass.  What is really fun is hanging out at the water park (included in ticket price) while listing to music on the mushroom stage and watching all the hippies walking around.
> 
> Lot's of Phisheads there for Trey.



How was ABB last show. I would have went if I had a job i glad you got out their sounds like a fun time.


----------



## crank (Aug 18, 2014)

They played Eat A Peach Saturday which I enjoyed a great deal and Sunday was really good as well. Derek and Warren trading licks is about as good as it gets for me.  ( I play guitar and have been an ABB fan since the mid '70's.  Started going to sows when Eat a Peach came out so never saw Duane.) The one thing I really don't like about Peach Fest is the first hundred rows are for VIP only and then there are some rows of seating behind that that you need to buy tickets for .  THe back half of the pavilion and the lawn are open.  We had a friend there who had a seat ticket and we kept taking turns going up front where it was the least crowded for festival ever and the staff would let you go right up to the front of the center aisle to take pics.  (I did not bring my camera) I parked on the side of the center aisle about 10 rows back for a few songs including Statesboro Blues with Taj Mahal singing.

If we go next year (depends on line up)  we are going to look into renting and RV and also paying the extra $ for seats.  Once up from tin the seating area it seemed like you could go anywhere.

We got there Saturday...I heard they put together a band with Joe Russo, Jackie Green, Joan Osborn, Jeff Chimenti, Trey Anastasio and a few others to replace the cancelled Ratdog set.  Was told they were really good but played for less than an hour (6 songs).


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2014)

In two days see my friend who is a really cool style MJ DJ in NYC cheap drinks no cover or cheap .They are all really great and have played some awesome techno music at popular gigs around the us. including Burning Man 
WEDNESDAY, AUG 27th, 2014 NYC music-underground-movement

 Matias Jofre / Chris Schoedel / The House Cartel™ Present:

Momentum Happy Hour / Rite of Wednesdays 

 SUMMER NIGHTS in NYC ... Outdoor Sitting Open 6pm - 12aM Cocktails & Light Tapas 

 Special 4 Hour Extended Happy Hour Set [6pm-10pm] by:
 -
 TODD FATJO  [  ] 
 -

Rite of Wednesdays [10pm - 4am] Presents:
 -
 PETER MUNCH  [ FutureBound NYC ]
 -
 MATIAS JOFRE  [  Momentum / RoW ]
 -
 DEREK SAMPSON   [ EarPerfection ]
 -
 + Special Guest

 Hosted by Matias Jofre / Juan Velez / Steven Velez / Chris Schoedel / Oleg MaryAces
 _________________________________________________________

 Happy Hour Specials 6 PM- 9 PM
 $ 3 Bottle beers
 $ 4 Well Drinks
 $ 5 Margaritas
 _________________________

 RiTE'S FB PAGE:
https://www.facebook.com/RiteOfWednesdays

Near the end of summer every year, about 100 miles north of Reno in the Nevada desert, tens of thousands of people gather for the Burning Man festival, an oasis for the most eclectic group of people on the planet.
This year the event sold out in 44 minutes, but when it all started as a summer solstice celebration in 1986, it was simply a gathering of a small group of friends. San Francisco-based artist Larry Harvey and a few collaborators built an eight-foot wooden man on San Francisco's Baker Beach and set it on fire.
By 1990, the event had become so popular that it was moved to Black Rock Desert in Nevada to provide more space for the masses.
Over the past few years, Burning Man has become more mainstream, with attendees from Silicon Valley, such as Google's ex-CEO Eric Schmidt, and celebrities like Diddy. This year, anti-tax crusader Grover Norquist is expected to partake in the festivities.
Tickets for Burning Man go for nearly $400, but that's about all you will spend, because once you're there, it's all about sharing. Nothing is for sale except coffee and ice.
The main attraction comes at the end of the week with a procession and, reportedly, an epiphany during the lighting of the Burning Man, a huge sculpture made by volunteers. Last year, it was 40 feet high. 
Afterward, the whole gathering is gone without a trace.
Organizers say that trying to explain Burning Man to someone who hasn't been there is like trying to describe color to someone who is blind.
So, even if you're not burning in Nevada but just chilling at home, perhaps after you watch this video you'll be able to say, "Now I Get It."


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 27, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> In two days see my friend who is a really cool style MJ DJ in NYC cheap drinks no cover or cheap .They are all really great and have played some awesome techno music at popular gigs around the us. including Burning Man
> WEDNESDAY, AUG 27th, 2014 NYC music-underground-movement
> 
> Matias Jofre / Chris Schoedel / The House Cartel™ Present:
> ...



https://soundcloud.com/fatjo/4-30-14-1-shot-sess


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 27, 2014)

Follow FATJO and others on SoundCloud. 
Sign up for SoundCloud Sign in 



Todd Fatjo Fatjo Techouse Techno House Tommy Diaz A Tribe Called Quest Dirtybird Turbo Recordings Ryan Winter Future Sound Of London House Of Stank Green Velvet Acid House Club Deep Tech House Tiga 


I decided to hit record and just do a 1-shot mix of my newer (and old) tracks that I wanted to hear and play with. It came out alright so here it is. Enjoy..




[h=3]5 comments[/h]View all   



 Posted 4 months ago4 months  Reply 
FATJO at 37:58:   @steppo: hahahah Miss ya Matt!!






 Posted 4 months ago4 months  Reply 
DJ Steppo at 37:58:   todd youre my hero






 Posted 4 months ago4 months  Reply 
Tom Cerchiara at 1:12:   YES!






 Posted 4 months ago4 months  Reply 
FATJO at 56:12:   @kindrecordings: Thanks man. It was just kinda thrown together on whatever I felt next..






 Posted 4 months ago4 months  Reply 
Kind Recordings at 56:12:   Diggin this mix!!











[h=3]FATJO Pro Unlimited[/h]


 202 followers202 
 6 tracks6 


Follow   



[h=3]Recommended[/h]View all   




  3PO   
Billy Idol - Eyes Without a Face *3PO redo



 13052 plays13,052 
 163 likes163 
 26 reposts26 
 39 comments39 
 Play   Like  Repost  Add to playlist  









  kimyon333   
Crunktastikk mp3



 384 plays384 
 3 likes3 
 1 comment1 
 Play   Like  Repost  Add to playlist  









  Skrillex   
Skrillex - Scary Bolly Dub



 3694612 plays3,694,612 
 61119 likes61K 
 15735 reposts16K 
 7945 comments8K 
 Play   Like  Repost  Add to playlist  







[h=3]In playlists[/h]View all   




  Cookie Baker   
Escape



 1 like1 
 






  Mit Patel 10   
Mp




 






  evaphoto   
Best Sets



 2 likes2 
 




[h=3]6 likes[/h]View all   












































[h=3]1 repost[/h]View all   









[h=3]Go mobile[/h]Dismiss   
 Available on the AppStore   Get it on Google Play


----------

